# Question of the day



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

There is quite a battle going on in the insulation industry concerning bubble wrap for ducts vs fiberglass wrapping. I will supply more on both later. 

 The question: Which facing of insulation is best Foil or Kraft facings and why?  New research came up with evidence I never gave a thought to, so let the debate begin


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 26, 2006)

Which has the greater R of K value?


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

Assuming both have the same r-value.  good question.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 26, 2006)

If they both have the same insulating properties, i would think the most eco freindly product to install would be bubble wrap. You wouldnt have to breath in all those fibers, and it would be fairly durable. But i dont think bubble wrap has the same r value of bat insulation.  I would think that mabey that blue cottony stuff would mabey be a good compromise.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 26, 2006)

My guess:  Kraft.  It has some permeability.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

Let me re- phrase the question bubble wrap has nothing to do with the debate just yet.  

 Which is better wall insulation, foil faced R13, or Kraft faced R13, assuming equal pricing


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jul 26, 2006)

Isnt KRAFT facing illagle to leave exposed because of its flamability?


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes MSG but the tar adheisives of the foil backing are every bit flamable. it should be covered up.  Vintage is getting closer to what the answer is.

 I thought the scientific types would charm in on this debate


----------



## PutnamJct (Jul 26, 2006)

My answer is actually: DK
Thought the question would be how hot it was going to get here in the Northeast again?
Sorry!


----------



## saichele (Jul 26, 2006)

If the question is foil vs. kraft, I vote for carefully installed foil, because it would provide vapor (no convection) and radiant barrier as well.  

Steve


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

good answer that's what I thought. but not the answer Owens Corning provided


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 26, 2006)

I will  provide Owens corning / John Mansville/ answer after my round of golf. If I get a hole in one  I will have to call a cab quite a pool built up for 7 years..  Other than that after 9:00 pm EST.
 What nobody has gone to Corning's web site of goggled the question.
 Hopefully this will touch  the insulation debate A lot of streching the truth going on. Also there is a shortage of R38  19" width  to fit between engineered 19.5" joist centers


 More on engineered joist in the Mac Mansions built cheap in the Ash Can. Gideon, something to think about


----------



## Sandor (Jul 27, 2006)

Isn't that a 19.2 spacing?


----------



## elkimmeg (Jul 28, 2006)

correct 19.2 spacing sucks

As I allude to a huge battle is brewing in the insulation industry.   One side is the bubble wrap  the other side Owns Corning /John Mansville. The initial issue being duct wrap insulation. I was present where the discussion took place at the state of MA code revisions. The state of Ma wants to increase the r-value of duct wrap from R-5.0 to R-8.0. This increase would all but eliminate the bubble wrap industry  Their product being more expensive than fiberglass insulation, would require double wrapping, making it cost prohibited The bubble wrap industry threatened a law suit claiming  unfair businesses practices among other claims, THE FIBER GLASS INSULATION INDUSTRY financed testing and research proving the bubble wrap did not equal the r-values and flame spread ratings. Along the way, the testing and research came up with results, that foil faced insulation oxidized and retarded their reflective value.  Within one year’s time. The answer to the question of the day was, Kraft faced insulation was better than foil faced

 In the link below are the results of bubble wrap testing financed by the fiberglass industry but done by   the industry standard third party. 

 The fiberglass industry is also being challenged by poly fill isotherm insulation
 The poly insulation is trying to discredit the fiberglass r-values due to voids in its installation procedure. Truth be told, the poly isotherm R-value was based on a full 4” wall cavity. not the common 3.5” 2/4 construction.  The r-value  per sq in favored fiber glass. Testing also proved the poly isotherm needed an additional strong vapor barrier. And that kraft faced fiberglass insulation installed correctly provided a better vapor barriers and more r-value for inch and it is cheaper. , Note nowhere did I mention celeous

This link will also support these findings and cast a lot of un answered questions about bubble wrap

http://www.naima.org/pages/resources/library/html/AH135.HTML


----------

